# Best Bass Lake?



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I finally have my wife liking the bass fishing. I want to take her somewhere she can catch more bass. I live near youngstown in northeast ohio and wondering what the best bass lakes around me are. I'm willing to drive a hour or 2 to get there. Public ponds would be great too! We usually just go to mosquito for largemouth and beaver creek for smallies. Any ideas from anyone?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think mosquito is as good as it gets for numbers and quality


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have a boat of any kind Erie's harbors are the best. IMO erie beats out any inland lake in terms of size and quantity..I have really been getting some nice ones lately. and theres always a chance of a stray walleye or pike too.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

99% sure that ODNR rates Knox Lake the best bass fishing lake in Ohio.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Ya we do well at mosquito sometimes and other times we cant find them. I know my dad used to take me to the breaker walls on erie years ago and we did very well on smallies every time. I may have to try that.

As far as knox I have never heard of that and will def check into it. Thank you guys for your input.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nitro99 said:


> I think mosquito is as good as it gets for numbers and quality


agreed! Maybe Portage for a change of scenery. Most first timers seem to struggle at Portage though. Good Luck!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

you might consider the AEP ponds. If you have a small boat or canoe, it is the best public largemouth fishing in Ohio.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Well guys my wife and I just got back from mosquito and tried something new today. We fished from 8-1230 and caught a total of 12 bass and 2 walleye. I had 9 and 1 she had 3 and 1, missed more than a few too lol. About 4 were dinks, had 2 nice 3-4 pounders, and the rest were very decent also. The eyes were 24 inch and 19 both hit while jigging for bass. I usually crank for bass as I am most comfortable doing this. I decided to try some soft stuff so I was jiggin a lizard and she had a crawdad. All the fish even the walleye were caught with these 2 things. Needless to say we both had a blast. I think it was a matter of finding them and then throwing the right stuff at them. Thanks for all the replies guys.

Jason


----------

